# Neon Tetra's



## SubAtomicScope (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a tank set up only for a smallish school of Neon Tetra's, about 10 to 15. I have made one half of the tank heavily planted and darker than the other open area end of the tank. The fish are mainly for my kids because they like the colors, although I have always thought it would be cool to try and breed egg layers rather that the livebearers I am used to.
Today I noticed that one of the ones that I suspected were female is looking a bit larger and rounder that before and I assume she is gravid (with Eggs). The only problem is that I have never dealt with eggs that I wasnt planning on having for breakfast. How do I go about this process IF she is carrying egg? I have done a little research and they seem to indicate that Neon Tetra's are amoung the more difficult egg layers to breed...


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Breeding neons is not easy; Water parameters are critical, and light (or more accurately darkness) is important. Also, having fish that will spawn is a factor.

There's good advice at Seriously Fish, here's the direct link: http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Paracheirodon&species=innesi&id= 93

Byron.


----------

